# Westland Michigan / Who can plow this acct ?



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm looking for someone who can plow/salt a small commercial lot at Warren and Wayne Road across from Westland Mall. This company has multiple locations and I can not do this one. You will be responsible for the work and the billing.

Anyone out there either post a reply or PM me and I'll give you the details. They are looking for someone ASAP.

Regards


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

send me the contact info, i live a mile from them, i can do it on the way to my other accounts....1734-524-0597


----------



## Do It All Do It Right (Jan 24, 2005)

*Intersted in Snow Account By Westland Mall*

I'm Interested give me a call I PMed you


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I've gotten a bunch of PM's, think it should be covered.

Thanks guys


----------

